# droid razor gorilla glass



## holler tree (Sep 26, 2012)

yeah right !! my phone fell 3 ft and the screen shattered    first time I ever dropped it. had it in a otter box but I broke the clip on it so I took it out so it would fit in my pocket just my luck.


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 14, 2012)

My droid razor's gorilla glass has worked great for me...truly scratch resistant. It ain't bullet proof as you have found out.


----------



## mattech (Nov 21, 2012)

My wife pre ordered the Motorola Razr last year when it was two months old she had it sitting on the kitchen table playing music while she was cleaning. all of a sudden she heard a wierd sound from her phone. Walked over and her phone was super hot and had a crack all the way across it. She has exchanged it several times and even made them upgrade to the razr maxx. she has had a couple with that had issues with the glass.


----------

